
The Perfect Gifts for the Nerd in Your Life - Oxydepth
http://stemmatch.net/blog/2015/december/21/6-geeky-gifts-that-should-be-on-your-list/
======
imamachine
I will take all of that thank you.

------
Oxydepth
I know. I game a lot, so some of this stuff would be quite useful.

